# Badezimmer streichen



## wlfnkls (2. Oktober 2015)

Hallo und moin,

ich hoffe, ich bin mit meiner Frage hier richtig!

Es gilt ein Badezimmer zu streichen, weshalb sich mir folgende Fragen aufdrängen:
- muss die alte Farbe entfernt werden?
- muss ich grundieren (über alte Farbe oder alte Farbe runter)?
- benötige ich Feuchtraumfarbe oder genügt "normal" Farbe (die ich noch im Keller habe)?


Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen!

Danke & Gruß


----------



## CaptainIglo26 (2. Oktober 2015)

Nicht dein ernst! Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch gerade!


----------



## wlfnkls (2. Oktober 2015)

Bringt uns beide nur nicht weiter...


----------



## mempi (2. Oktober 2015)

Zu den Fragen:

Muss die alte Farbe entfernt werden?
Grundlegend nicht, Farbe wird normalerweise überstrichen. Wenn jedoch als Grundlage Tapete dient kann man überlegen ob diese gewechselt werden muss. Weiterhin sollte geschaut werden ob Schimmel vorhanden ist. Dann bringt dir darüberstreichen überhaupt nichts. Da muss tiefer angesetzt werden.

Muss grundiert werden?
Grundiert werden grobe, sandige oder stark saugende Untergründe. Wenn es schon gestrichen ist und kein Schimmel ein darüberstreichen verhindert, und der Untergrund nicht grob, sandig oder stark saugend ist muss man also nicht grundieren.

Wird Feuchtraumfarbe benötigt?
Im Bad sollte man Feuchtraumfarbe nutzen, da diese Farben Schimmel sehr gut verhindern können. Alternativ Acrylat-Latexfarben.

Im übrigen lohnt es sich auch gute Farbe zu kaufen - erspart einen meist einen weiteren Durchgang beim streichen und somit auch Geld und Zeit, auch wenn es am Anfang teurer war.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2015)

Stinknormale Wandfarbe reicht ( wischfest sollte die aber wenigstens sein ). Wenn es nur eine verputzte Wand ist braucht man nix entfernen und grundieren braucht man auch nicht. Wenn die Wand im tiefsten Blau erstrahlte und jetzt Weiß werden soll kann es ein paar Anstriche mehr erfordern ( Beispiel ). Billige Farbe taugt allerdings nicht viel


----------



## Zybba (2. Oktober 2015)

Solange die Substanz der alten Farbe nicht nachhaltig angegriffen ist (Schimmel?), würde ich einfach drüber streichen.

Die Grundierung würde ich von der alten Wandfarbe abhängig machen.
Z.B. gelb über dunkelgrau könnte Probleme machen.
In so einem Fall würde ich entweder erst testweise ein Stück Wand anpinseln und trocknen lassen oder aber direkt weiß grundieren.

Welche Art von Farbe genutzt werden muss, weiß ich nicht.

Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr! 
Es meldet sich sicher noch wer mit Fachwissen.


----------



## wlfnkls (2. Oktober 2015)

Super, danke für die vielen Antworten.

Die aktuelle Farbe ist ein ganz hässliches Gelb 
Aber dieser Anstrich SCHEINT wasserfest zu sein, keine Ahnung, was da genutzt wurde.

Zusammenfassend:
Wenn der alte Anstrich keine Schäden hat (Schimmel, Kratzer bis zum Putz,...) kann ich ohne Grundierung mit normaler Dispersionsfarbe drüberstreichen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2015)

Ja kann man, je nach Qualität der Farbe und des Farbtons kann ein 2. Anstrich nötig sein


----------



## Nils16866 (2. Oktober 2015)

Kannst ja in 4K streichen dann brauchst nur 1 anstrich


----------



## donkong1 (3. Oktober 2015)

wlfnkls schrieb:


> Hallo und moin,
> 
> ich hoffe, ich bin mit meiner Frage hier richtig!
> 
> ...


Was für ein Interessantes Thema.
Was sagt denn Google dazu?


----------



## amer_der_erste (3. Oktober 2015)

Nils16866 schrieb:


> Kannst ja in 4K streichen dann brauchst nur 1 anstrich



Aber dann natives 4K !


----------

